
Show HN: Okru – Personal OKRs with Friends - nuwandavek
https://okru.app/
======
thoiuwauehjfa
It is really aggravating when acronyms are used without a definition.

Yes, I can do a google search. I'm just sick of it. Please define the acronym
before using it! Thanks :)

------
Nextgrid
Sign in with Google = no thanks.

